# Australian Rules Football (the greatest game in the world)



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

I will explain more to the uninitiated later lol


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 13, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I will explain more to the uninitiated later lol


Please do. I've watched a bit of play here and there over the years, but not enough to really understand the game.

It looks ROUGH. No pads. I'm glad I had pads on when I played American football.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll start with the teams. Each week 22 players are selected and 18 are allowed on the ground at any one time. The teams are (in order of my predicted 2015 final ladder position)

Sydney Swans (nsw) 1
Port Adelaide Power (sa) 2
Hawthorn Hawks (reigning premiers, vic) 3
Fremantle Dockers (wa) 4
Richmond Tigers (vic) 5
Gold Coast Suns (qld) 6
Geelong Cats (vic) 7
North Melbourne Kangaroos (vic) 8

Carlton Blues (vic) 9
Adelaide Crows 10
Collingwood Magpies (vic) 11
West Coast Eagles (wa) 12
Western Bulldogs (vic) 13
Melbourne Demons 14
Brisbane Lions (qld) 15
St Kilda Saints (vic) 16
Essendon Bombers (vic) 17
Greater Western Sydney Giants (nsw) 18




....pick a team for fun, mine is Fremantle Dockers, I will be posting weekly fixtures on the Friday and results when the season starts in a few weeks.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll take the Greater Western Sydney Giants.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 15, 2015)

OK, chime in when you can on some of the rules and what the main objects of the game are.

And where on American cable can we watch some Australian football?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2015)

how about the scoring? i never quite got it, i understand you can kick in through the posts, and or run it in, no? differing points for both??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> how about the scoring? i never quite got it, i understand you can kick in through the posts, and or run it in, no? differing points for both??


 The game is played on an oval-shaped field with scoring posts at each end. There are four scoring posts (the two middle ones are taller than the outside ones) and a score is recorded when the ball is kicked between two of the posts. One point is scored when the ball goes between one of the outside posts and a middle post. This is known as a behind. A goal (worth six points) is scored when the ball goes between the two middle posts.The game is played on an oval-shaped field with scoring posts at each end. There are four scoring posts (the two middle ones are taller than the outside ones) and a score is recorded when the ball is kicked between two of the posts. One point is scored when the ball goes between one of the outside posts and a middle post. This is known as a behind. A goal (worth six points) is scored when the ball goes between the two middle posts.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 20, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> OK, chime in when you can on some of the rules and what the main objects of the game are.
> 
> And where on American cable can we watch some Australian football?


I don't know where on American Cable, I live in Australia


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2015)

going to turn this into my personal betting journal . the 2015 season starts Thursday the 2nd April. My tips in bold

CARL v RICH
*Carlton $2.55* v Richmond $1.53

GCFC
Melbourne $2.95 v *Gold Coast Suns $1.40*

SYD v ESS
*Sydney Swans $1.30* v Essendon $3.55

BL v COLL
*Brisbane Lions $1.57* v Collingwood $2.40

WB v WCE
*Western Bulldogs $2.60* v West Coast Eagles $1.50

STK v GWS
St Kilda $3.15 v *GWS Giants $1.36*

ADEL v NMFC
Adelaide Crows $1.65 v *North Melbourne $2.25*

FRE v PORT
Fremantle $1.77 v *Port Adelaide $2.05*

HAW v GEEL
*Hawthorn $1.38* v Geelong Cats $3.05


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2015)

line betting 5 leg multi, tiny bets until we see some form


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2015)

so as you can see, both Port Adelaide and Adelaide have to win by just over a goal and the rest have a head start, for example Western Bulldogs +18.5 means that Western Bulldogs can either win by any amount, draw or they can lose by up to 18 points. Every leg must be successful to collect on the bet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

Richmond def Carlton by 27 points, that's 14 points too many for my bet so I placed another (online) $40 multi Fremantle vs *Port Adelaide +11.5* , *Melbourne +19.5* vs Gold Coast, *Western Bulldogs +19.5* vs West Coast and *Adelaide +7.5* vs North Melbourne, for a near $300 collect if successful. Bet sizes will increase exponentially once we start to see some form pattern.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 4, 2015)

Both Melbourne and Western Bulldogs won so I have the first two legs in the bag


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 4, 2015)

They use to play harder when the payoff at the end of the game was a round at the pub. 

Go St. Kilda!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3387990
> They use to play harder when the payoff at the end of the game was a round at the pub.
> 
> Go St. Kilda!


yeah I know bro, my grandfather played wafl, he was a hard man.

My multi won with Adelaide crushing North Melbourne and Fremantle beating Port Adelaide by just 7 points, I scraped in by 4 points.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 5, 2015)

winners so far

CARL v RICH
*Carlton *(78.)* $2.55* v Richmond (105) $1.53

MEL v GCFC
 Melbourne (115) $2.95 v *Gold Coast Suns *(89) *$1.40*

SYD v ESS
*Sydney Swans $1.30 *(72) v Essendon (60) $3.55

BL v COLL
*Brisbane Lions $1.57* (74) v Collingwood (86) $2.40

WB v WCE
*Western Bulldogs *(97) *$2.60* v West Coast Eagles (87) $1.50

STK v GWS
St Kilda (78.)$3.15 v *GWS Giants *(87)* $1.36*

ADEL v NMFC
 Adelaide Crows (140) $1.65 v *North Melbourne *(63)* $2.25*

FRE v PORT
 Fremantle $1.77 (75) v *Port Adelaide *(68.)* $2.05*

HAW v GEEL
*Hawthorn $1.38* v Geelong Cats $3.05


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I know bro, my grandfather played wafl, he was a hard man.
> 
> My multi won with Adelaide crushing North Melbourne and Fremantle beating Port Adelaide by just 7 points, I scraped in by 4 points.


We moved to the Mornington Peninsula from Texas when I was 15, I was big headed yankee that wanted to show you guys how to play football, Ha Ha ha. Why is this play lasting more then 15 seconds??? Blow the whistle already! huff, huff, huff.......such a pussy...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 17, 2015)

last week I had two multi @ $7 and $13 both failed . this week $30 multi


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 19, 2015)

Adelaide won by 25 points, 11 shy for mine, and Sydney gave up a 40 odd points 3/4 time lead to win by just 21 points, 8.5 points less than I needed. The other legs won. Have a bet on Fremantle to win by more than 25.5 points @ $2.03, they lead by 66 points at half time.


----------



## Sunspot (May 19, 2015)

Huh, AFL. Not really seen any since moving to Europe and Richmond never seem to be doing well enough to bother chasing up any streams.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2015)

when I was in Melbourne many years ago (2001 I think), got to go to the Carlton v Collingwood match. Had a great time!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Oct 3, 2015)

Fuck the Hawks


----------



## outlier (Oct 26, 2015)

Chipper Pig said:


> Fuck the Hawks


Indeed. If they are in the granny next year I am boycotting it. Time for the rest of the clubs to get their shiz together and give them hawks some sort of a challenge. 2 years in a row, a complete walkover?!?! They are a good team, but that I think that is more attributed to the the lack of competition they have. Geelong are down, Sydney are down, Freo will just never win. Eagles look promising but needed a few finals under the belt. Port are questionable. Tigers just can't string a full season. North lacks polish and are too random.

Love my AFL. The last game of the year should be the 2 best teams absolutely slaughtering each other. Not one slaughtering the other. I watched 10 mins of the 2014 grand final and about 15mins of this years final. If Hawthorn are in there next year, I am going to the beach... Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

So ,its like rugby -but even more stoopid.yawn.


----------

